# CPU Noise?



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, I am making a junk computer out of some pieces my woodshop teach gave me. (Different parts from the other thread :/ ) But when I get everything connected together and hook it up to the monitor a black screen appears with "Compaq Deskpro" (I think thats what it says) in the bottom right corner and X amount of MB (Around 10-60 usually) in the top left corner. After the MB counter stops at around 10-60, something on my mobo beeps. (I think its the processor) Does anyone know what it is and what the screen means?

Thanks,

-Zach


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

The beeps are the mb speaker alerting a code. Is it one beep? or more?


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

It is one long reallllllllly annoying beep.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, how long will it take to finish?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

Des_Zac said:


> Also, how long will it take to finish?


I don't understand. You mean it's one long beep till you power it off?


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, it just keeps going until I use a phillips to turn it off by touching the two prongs, or by unplugging it.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 23, 2011)

If its just one long continuous beep. Its probably a short somewhere or the power supply is working but shot. Did you put the standoffs in all the right places? Got all the power connectors plugged in right.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

How bout the memory not being correct for the system(mb)?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Possibly a defective motherboard. I've seen this before in an old presario.

Could also be RAM.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Everything seems to be connected correctly, but I don't know about the power supply being shot, and I don't know what Mobo I have but I think it's a cheap non named one... is there any way to tell what wattage the Mobo needs on the Mobo?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

You can look on the motherboard for the brand/model #/rev.#


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay I got it on! But now it says (After some basic screens and the Compaq logo)
"Non-System disk or disk error
replace and strike any key when ready"

Cmon guys lets get this comp workin tonight!


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/812492


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 23, 2011)

Des_Zac said:


> Okay I got it on! But now it says (After some basic screens and the Compaq logo)
> "Non-System disk or disk error
> replace and strike any key when ready"
> 
> Cmon guys lets get this comp workin tonight!


 
Its looking for something to boot, as in a harddrive with a OS on it. Does the harddrive have a OS on it?


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn it, this is where I'd need the Ubuntu/Xp/Vista/7 disc right? hmm.... I'm gonna try to find my old XP disc in my mess of a room...


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

But this means we got the computer working right? XD Thanks everybody!


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Hell yeah! I was just digging through my crap and found the Borderlands game I've been looking for


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any free OSs under 700Mb that could fit on a CD-R?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 23, 2011)

If it has the same hdd/os from when you got it from the woodshop teacher, ask him what os it has and if he has an install disk to do a repair, or a repair disc.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

Schools over so I can't ask him... He said they've been sitting on the shelf for like 10 years and they were the schools so they probably wouldn't let me use them. :/ Are there any small (And I mean SMALL as in under 500mb preferably because I'm running at like 60kbps internet speed right now and can't download something large from the internet) OSs that you'd suggest?


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 23, 2011)

If I were to put Ubuntu onto a flash drive, then put it in the comp... could I copy it over to the hard drive then delete it from the flash drive?


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 24, 2011)

yes. once its booted to the flash drive its the same install as the disk. Once installed, just format the flash drive and it will be empty again.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, because I payed $10 dollars for this 4Gb flash drive! *Dramatic music*

Anyways, heres to hoping the old piece of crap can run Ubuntu 11.04! If not I guess I'll have to find an older operating system.. but I'm pretty sure the old thing ran XP so I'm not too worried.


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 24, 2011)

Im not sure on 11.04, But I ran 10.04 on a IBM A20m with 550MHz P3 and 256Mb of Ram. It lagged a bit, mainly delayed app loading. Sister loved it for word processing, and it ran the internet fine, Till it got destroyed via truck tire. 

Short story, Pretty much anything will run Ubuntu, but dont expect instant performance from low range equipment.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, lol it should run fine then... It's running at 800mhz and 256mb of RAM.. so I guess that's a yes, which OS would you compare Ubuntu to if you were explaining it to somebody?

Oh, and how about them PSUs?


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 24, 2011)

It is what I use to explain other Linux OSes to. 
Maybe start by explaining that its 100% free for the OS and 99% of apps are free (there are some newer apps that are paid). 

as for PSU's, read the sig.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 24, 2011)

I know the PSU thing was a joke 

I think I'm gonna just order the Ubuntu OS 5 pack because my internet is only running at 60kbps and the download says 1 day left...  I'm getting comcast but they have yet to hook it up because we had comcast like 10 years ago, and have the wire rolled up in our house so we have to get it set up.

Also which is better Ubuntu or Kubuntu?


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 24, 2011)

I personally use Ubuntu, but the use is purely personal choice. You may want to ask down on the OS forum for help on making your choice.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 24, 2011)

Are Windows programs/games and/or steam compatible with Unbuntu?


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 24, 2011)

most can be with the wine app. But I wouldnt be expecting much with 800/256.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jun 24, 2011)

I know, I mean for my main computer that I'm making... this is just a test computer to test out Ubuntu and to get familiar with everything. The main build is here - http://www.computerforum.com/197314-new-computer.html


----------



## bernamarie (Jun 29, 2011)

*Beeping sound*



Benny Boy said:


> The beeps are the mb speaker alerting a code. Is it one beep? or more?



I have read a certain article and it says that when your computer beeps may the memory card is not properly inserted, so try to check it. Hope that will help.


----------

